# Homeworld 2 ship editor?



## xroxis01

someone knows how to edit the ships on homeworld 2 and any very good mods


----------



## alexyu

Ship editor: http://www.star-fleet.org/tatooinebase/Tools.download.htm that hwse...choose the release
Mods: http://www.moddb.com/games/54/homeworld-2 scrool down...


----------

